# Well fed up of facts being so sloooooow all the time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can go onto any site or forum and it's almost instant, do anything on here and it takes ages, or at least it seems to.

Why has this site always been so slow, even when Nuke had it it was slow, I hoped when Vertical Slope took it on it would improve, and it did as far as reliability is concerned, remember how bad that could be.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You should be so lucky Kev. Try managing all the time with only 6mbps internet and you get used to slow. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have a slow connection fine, but I don't I'm on Virgin cable and it's mega fast.

Must check how fast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

53.2

Mbps download

4.89

Mbps upload

Latency: 15 ms
Server: London
Your Internet connection is very fast.

Your Internet connection should be able to handle multiple devices streaming HD videos, video conferencing and gaming at the same time.

LEARN MORE


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good today.

PING ms
39
DOWNLOAD Mbps
6.88
UPLOAD Mbps
0.79

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

God, I'd go insane, I see you beat me to it


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have you looked at the brain speed of most of the contributors recently? [Not aimed at members on this thread]

The whole forum seems to be dead.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's that bloody boating lake bloke, it's been like this since he joined, bungalow Bill they called him.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Good today.
> 
> PING ms
> 39
> ...


Hahaha! I'm on 3.33 n 0.51 today.

Generally OK except I can't look at all the photos Kev put up re an old build of his - had hoped to see one of the MH itself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What in particular did you want to see Jean?

Just an outside view or internal, nowt special, it was a front lounge with a dinette to make a big bed. rear kitchen and corner bathroom.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I can go onto any site or forum and it's almost instant, do anything on here and it takes ages, or at least it seems to.
> 
> Why has this site always been so slow, even when Nuke had it it was slow, I hoped when Vertical Slope took it on it would improve, and it did as far as reliability is concerned, remember how bad that could be.


Slow ?

Tha' dunt know tha' born !

Go on the C&MC site to find out what Slow really means.

Some days it's quicker to drive to the Campsite you're asking about than wait for C&MC to tell you ........

:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Took maybe 2 seconds Keith.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Took maybe 2 seconds Keith.


I said 'some days' .........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think that picture is real.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What in particular did you want to see Jean?
> 
> Just an outside view or internal, nowt special, it was a front lounge with a dinette to make a big bed. rear kitchen and corner bathroom.


Just an outside shot of the van as I wasn't familiar with that one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just added them to the link Jean

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c35rzljs0udfqky/AAAc1F-GmKBDoJ3swEaioQS2a?dl=0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev

I also find MHF to be really slow too. I don't have that problem on other forums or websites.

I just checked our speeds on 2 different speed check sites. One had us at 50mbps. the other at 40mpbs for download. Interestingly our upload is usually around 6 -7 but was down to 1.5 today but I'm not too worried about that tbh_


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just added them to the link Jean
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c35rzljs0udfqky/AAAc1F-GmKBDoJ3swEaioQS2a?dl=0


My point really was that with very poor Internet I can't open loads till I find the one I want n the thumbnails are really too small on the phone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Jean, I didn't realise you were just on the dog n bone, I use a tablet with a three SIM card when away.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm always on the dog n bone Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have the same problem Jean, too small, I use the tablet for downloading from Netflix etc too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I would have the same problem Jean, too small, I use the tablet for downloading from Netflix etc too.


I cannot cope with less than my 17" laptop tethered to our phone. I also need the big keyboard, because on a small screen my big fingers hit the wrong letters. Also havig to change from ABC screen and back to get symbols is a pain

I find that this setup is not a problem for me, as even if we are flying to/from the MH we have so little in our hand luggage(most things are duplicated in the MH) that 8kgs each is plenty for us.

Geoff


----------

